# My Poljot Shturmanskie Ss 18



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi, thought it about time to actually start to show some of my watches from my small collection of Vostoks and Poljots...oh and the O&W M6 and Casio 'Illuminator' both from :rltb:

Probably the best find so far is the 'SS-18' Shturmanskie. I got this on from ebay, and it was listed without identifying names such as 'Poljot' or 'Shturmanskie' and was listed as '..gents Russian 23 jewel mechanical chrono watch' which kept many of the searches for 'Poljot' and 'Shturmanskie' away from it.

After I won the watch, I contacted the seller (lives in UK) to try and gain some history to him having the watch, and this is where it gets to be an amazing and lucky find. The seller had visited his local council tip to get rid of some rubbish, and the tip contractors had a small table laid out with general bric a brac items from the skips that were to good to throw away, china, cd's, records, cassettes, books that sort of thing I would imagine, and in the middle was the 'SS 18'. Thankfully he liked the look of it and bought it, just as well as the items would probably ended back in the skip if they had not sold.

The rest is history, I had the watch serviced and cleaned by Steve at Ryte Time, removed the worn brown lizard skin strap and put on a Poljot plain black leather stitched strap with matt buckle.

Hope you like the pics.

Regards

Richard.

http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp...7%3A%3B97vq0mrj

http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp...6%3B36%3Avq0mrj


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry..cant seem to get the pics any bigger..anyone know how? Thanks.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: Great find Richard and what a story! I do like the SS18.

Probably me, but I couldn't enlarge the pictures?

Cheers


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Fray Bentos said:


> Sorry..cant seem to get the pics any bigger..anyone know how? Thanks.


i have no idea how to get your pictures bigger either, but i like the story of how you got the watch 

bowie


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What a great find, see it does pay too dispose of rubbish correctly


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Done it!!!! here are some much bigger pics.

http://render-2.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yu...C/of=50,590,442

http://render-2.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yu...C/of=50,590,442

http://render-2.snapfish.com/render2/is=Yu...C/of=50,590,442


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes I agree, a great story and what a catch.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Watch was saved from the brink.

It looks like it was well used, my SS has a very dull, blasted look all over where your's looks to have been rubbed quite a bit. I kinda like the satin look over the industrial finish on a new one.

What ser # did you get? Mine is 262 of 500.










Enjoy it, not many watches out the like it.


----------



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

I like that - nice catch.


----------

